# So Cal Breeder



## DillonMaltese (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello...Just like to thank every1 for sharing info on this forum as I have found so much usueful info...I am looking to get my first maltese baby to add to my family and am trying to narrow down a breeder here locally. I have contacted several that have been reccommended on this forum but ran across one that I have not yet seen mentioned and was wondering if anyone had any info on Kaydee's here in Burbank CA...Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm not impressed at all with the website http://www.cyberpet.com/dogs/kaydeesmalteselink.html

I'm not seeing any information on pedigrees. Actually no information at all. Just letters from "happy" customers.

Just a thought here, but have you thought of going thru a rescue organization? There are many lovely malts
in the So Cal rescue system. If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i rescued my demi and there are alot of rescue maltese that need homes as many people are turning in their dogs due to loss of home  

but if you want a good breeder for maltese in so cal Cynthia Landry is a good maltese breeder [email protected]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are some great breeders in California. Check this thread for suggestions:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=25707


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bellarata Maltese is one that you should check out and she is a member here as well!!! I'm not prejudiced, mind you!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:Welcome 2: So glad you joined us and glad you have had a chance to prepare for the special little malt that you will be getting. Let us know who you decide on and what sex you are looking for and we are good at helping you think of names if you haven't already chosen one.

From :Sunny Smile: Florida,
Lucy


----------



## DillonMaltese (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your advise and suggestions...I have contacted Cythina Landry and Bellarata Maltese as well as a few others....so exciting...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793940


> Bellarata Maltese is one that you should check out and she is a member here as well!!! I'm not prejudiced, mind you!!!![/B]



I think she's great too.. and no I'm not prejudiced at all 


(My McKenzie is from Stacy) 

Welcome to SM and good luck finding your pup!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with the others, Stacy @ Bellarata is an EXCELLENT recommendation!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Stacy i believe is more central california but if she is willing to travel then she is definitely a great breeder and has beautiful dogs --


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ All great advice in this thread! Have you looked at the AMA breeder list? That is another good resource. There should be many good show breeders in CA listed. Good luck!!!!!


----------

